# Your City/Town Hall



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

City or Town Hall's are sometimes the centrepoint of a city's central business districts... with a main square or park in front or behind it to show it off and give ppl a big open space in which to hang around!

Let's see your City/Town Hall...

Firstly i live in Chorley, Lancashire, England, a smallish town of about 40,000 people.. here is Chorley's Town Hall...










Quite impressive isn't it... although it does not have a square or open space in front of it.. just an A Road, it does have a open space effort at the rear but its nothing special...


----------



## SPIREINTHEHOLE! (Apr 28, 2009)

I currently live in New Iberia, LA (~ 32,000 population). Apparently our city hall was modelled after a nearby Antebellum home. 









source http://www.city-data.com/picfilesc/picc67793.php


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

*Wiener Rathaus (City hall of Vienna)*









(Source: Wikipedia)

It's not that old, just about 150 years. Obviously it is neo-gothic. I think it was inspired by the Brussels' city hall.

Construction costs: 14 mio Gulden (equivalent to about 120 mio Euro in 2000)
Dimensions: 152 x127 meter, 103 meter high, total floor space: 113.000 m²
Architect: Friedrich Schmidt

The Rathauspark is located directly in front of it cut in half by the Rathausplatz (city hall square) which is a heavily used event square.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

*Figueira da Foz:*

The council has 63 000 people
From the front










From the side:










*London*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo*


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In my opinion these modern nordic city halls like in Oslo and Stockholm belong to the few really impressive and iconic modern city halls that also have the dignity of a city hall. Great stuff!

I can't help myself but the city hall of London does not look like a city hall. While the building itself looks nice its just has the vibe of a random office building, not the heart of the city.


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Sydney Town Hall, built in the 1880s when the city only had 200k people.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5155693347/in/photostream/

I love the details:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgrenner57/4716079720/in/photostream/

Because it's too small to handle the 4.6 million city of today, there's a brutalist tower extension to the Town Hall at the rear which houses most of the cities government.









http://www.emporis.com/building/196870?nav=image&id=605163


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

:smug:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Kansas City, MO








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5161275536/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5161274110/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholms City Hall* - the one, where you can take your Nobel prize. 


Stockholm City Hall by Rickard Gillberg, on Flickr




























a little bit of inside (yes, there is much gold used for decorations):










and a park just outside the city hall:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

This is the 'Council House' in Birmingham, UK where the city government is headquartered.



















The next door building is actually called the 'Town Hall' but it is used for events like concerts, awards ceremonies etc rather than city administrative purposes.


----------



## KOTIKKEAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Vladivostok...nothing special :|


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> *Oslo*


I forgot to add the old city hall too. It dates from 1641 and have sadly been simplified a lot through the years. It used to have a impressive towers and more decorations than what you can see today.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Gouda's City Hall, built in the 1400s


Stadhuis, Gouda by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Gouda by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


IMG_8362 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

It's a bit strange, but I love it!


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

Vienna's City Hall is bloody gorgeous!.. Sydney's is also a beauty!


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Blackburn, Lancashire, England*

Blackburn is a large industrial town in Lancashire ~ population approx 105,000

Blackburn Town Hall









Blackburn Town Hall ~ Tower Block (Extension)









This is what they used to look like before regeneration...


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Asheville, NC, USA (pop. 84,000)

City Building (city hall) as viewed from a vantage point in the city's new central park. It's on the right. The county courthouse is on the left.










A closer view.










The City Building and the courthouse were built in the 1920's, and were originally to have been built by the same architect. However, when the county government saw the plan for the City Building, it thought the design was far too daring and decided instead to award the courthouse contract to an architect with a more traditional design. Here's an etching in the park of what the original civic complex was to have looked like.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I live in Geumcheongu district of SEOUL, town of about 250,000 people.. here is Geumcheongu's Town Hall...

take by me


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

Portland Oregon's city hall, the decorated building to the right is the Portland Building which also houses city offices.


----------



## box021 (Jun 24, 2007)

Novi Sad, Serbia; Built in NeoRenaissance style, completed in 1895



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Photo © Bojan Hohnjec http://www.bojanhohnjec.com/


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Vancouver, BC - City Hall










this is a couple years old but it shows that city hall is basically in a residential area - south and east is housign - west and north is some retail and housing and just furher 
west is the main hospital


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Berlin city hall "rotes Rathaus"


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Milano, Palazzo Marino, built in the years 1557 to 1563, located in Piazza della Scala



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

WTH is wrong with Vancouever? A city hall in the middle of nowhere??? (At least that's how the pictures look like)


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Miami. *

It was built in 1933 as the Dinner Key Seaplane Terminal of Pan American World Airways. It became Miami's city hall in 1954.


























Inside 










It's located in Coconut Grove, which is south of the central business district, but in another center of business and activity in the city.










The Dinner Key building just houses the Mayor, Commissioners, and the City Clerk. The rest of the city's offices are located in an office building located on the river in Downtown Miami.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane City Hall


King George Square & City Hall, Brisbane by stephenk1977, on Flickr

Christmas at City Hall in 2010 by Brisbane City Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

Antwerp city hall, certainly not the best building in the city, but it's fine.


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

City Hall Hannover/Germany...i really love that building


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

Clone said:


> Antwerp city hall, certainly not the best building in the city, but it's fine.


BTW you can see an eagle on the top, it stands there because antwerp was a part of the holy roman empire when the city hall was built. It also was a Hanze city. (Hanseatic League)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürichs Rathshaus is nothing spectacular but the location is special:


----------



## Tej147 (Jul 17, 2010)

removed


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Copenhagen










The square at night:


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

moveteam said:


> The square at night:


but that pic doesn't even show the city hall OR the square. It shows two ugly buildings whereof one is more or less torn down today :S


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

Spikespiegel said:


> but that pic doesn't even show the city hall OR the square. It shows two ugly buildings whereof one is more or less torn down today :S


Ehm it shows part of the square (foreground) and its surroundings? The left building is indeed ugly, but it's getting taller with glass cladding. All of inner Copenhagen is more or less torn down at the moment due to the City Circle line


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Galro said:


> *Oslo*


That's awesome!

Melbourne's full of town halls, largely quite extravagant from the gold rush days.

Melbourne's town hall...


















And some from the suburbs...

Fitzroy.










South Melbourne.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I love Fitzroy's Town Hall. I remember stumbling across it in the afternoon with the sun shining through. It's beautiful


----------



## BevoLJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is Austin's. I tried to find as many different sides as I could but couldn't really find to many. On the back there are lots of angles, and weird shapes. It is an odd, but very nice city hall imo.


Austin City Hall by pieber, on Flickr

*On the bottom left [This is to give an idea of where it is]*

Blue hour on the 4th of July by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr

City Hall by jkozik, on Flickr

city hall 32 by Metroplan, on Flickr

city scape 1 by Metroplan, on Flickr

Austin City Hall by coreywarner99, on Flickr


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Amsterdam has a really awful city hall building: The Stopera. It's a combination of the City Hall (Stadhuis) and the Opera building. It was finished in 1986, while the process of planning it started in 1964.









On the central Dam square the old city hall still stands, but it has been a royal palace 1806. It was built as a city hall in 1648:


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

*Manchester Town Hall*



the spliff fairy said:


>


Pinched from a similar thread elsewhere. The picture above shows the three buildings in the Manchester Town Hall complex. On the left is the 1877 town hall, in the middle the 1938 town hall extension and on the right the 1934 Central Library. While the latter is not usually considered part of the town hall, the city is currently implementing a £165 million pound refurbishment programme which will link the TH extension and library by putting the current lending services of the library into the undercroft between the two buildings.


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

Almere, the Netherlands



















The towers on top were added later.


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

Groningen, built in 1810. Not that old:


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow City Chambers

by David C Laurie









by Sir Wilton Shagpile









by Bill Knox









by Euan Pics


----------



## hawks9 (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of city hall in Buffalo,NY. Probably one of the greatest examples of art-deco architecture and one of the best city halls in north america.









By: Lou Ann Aepelbacher









By travelandtransitions.com









By Flar









By Flar


----------



## Mabutu (Aug 1, 2011)

Russia, Ekaterinburg, Town Hall


----------



## Andy Urbanski (Oct 20, 2010)

Leeds Town Hall, opened by Queen Victoria in 1858.









by Jim Moran
http://www.flickr.com/photos/moran/267949142/


















By Reinhold Behringer
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reinholdbehringer/290654150/


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hanse City Dortmund*

Old Town Hall opened in 1888 





and the new one called beer crate



Pics by Kaufmann


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Igoumenitsa is a small town (in northwestern Greece) of about 25000 people. 

Here is the Town Hall:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Casablanca - Morocco*


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Germany > Hannover > Neues Rathaus:*





































And this was the old one:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Altes_Rathaus_Hannover.jpg


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

Boston City Hall








The building that used to be city hall 1865 to 1969...


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Dallas City Hall


















Dallas City Hall 1910-1972


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Varese, Italy.








(from wikipedia)


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Warsaw, Poland


















old:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City - City Hall 
Ayuntamiento de la Ciudad de México


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Modena, Italy.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

Manila Cityhall










http://patnubay2.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/manila-city-hall.jpg


----------



## Zizu Oliveira (May 6, 2011)

*São Paulo and Santos - Brazil*

São Paulo has been changing a lot, here are the last three halls:

2004-present








From wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matarazzo_Building

1991-2004








From wikipedia: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palácio_das_Indústrias

1961-1991








Pedro Kok: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/4187008559/in/photostream/


And here is from my hometown, Santos:








Found on SCC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22391216&postcount=97


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the 1991-2004 city hall, it looks like something out of Disney Land.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Madrid,Spain*

this is the old town hall











this is the present one


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Sintra, Portugal*


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisboa, Portugal*


----------



## Bluetaxon (Apr 25, 2011)

• Post deleted.


----------



## Nelju (May 23, 2011)

Calgary, Canada. Glassy.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Buenos Aires, Argentina










Ushuaia, Argentina


----------



## Unbeliver P. (Aug 7, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca (Romania) City Hall*


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta City Hall...1930, 22 floors









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radunzel/5130291173/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlin. (Oct 14, 2010)

Berlin's "Rotes Rathaus" (red city hall)










http://www.drack.de/berlin1.htm









http://liveberlin.wordpress.com/2007/08/09/rotes-rathaus/


----------



## gat300 (Jun 17, 2011)

Montreal City Hall


----------



## philaw (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## philaw (Nov 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filehiladelphia-CityHall-2006.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Subotica City Hall - Serbia










The City Hall (Gradska kuca) is a true symbol of Subotica. This art neuveau building, decorated with famous Zsolnay ceramics, was built from 1908 till 1910, according to the plans of Marcell Komor and Dezso Jakab, Hungarian architects. It took another 2 years to finish the magnificent interior of the building.

On two sides, the City Hall is surrounded by large Green (1985) and Blue (2001) fountains, both decorated with Zsolnay ceramics.


----------



## vatwwq245 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mississauga City Hall


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

damnit someone beat me to it with leeds.. got to be the best town hall in the UK.


----------



## DalliKK (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kezmarok town hall*

Town hall in Kezmarok/Slovakia


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leeds Town Hall:










However Leeds Town Hall no longer serves as the seat of local government.. that honour is taken by Leeds Civic Hall:


----------



## DalliKK (Jun 30, 2011)

*Levoca town Slovakia*

Levoca town hall was built in 15th century and from beginning of 17th century has Renaissance style


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Toulouse, 1750 :


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

San Francisco City Hall








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1300/4683994142_31038a0f53_b.jpg









http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/2113/sfcityhall.jpg


----------

